# Enabling Dynamic Page File for Speed Boost



## compu829 (Feb 18, 2017)

Hey guys,

My Lumia 640 was running slow on Windows 10. It seemed like my apps were always closing and taking forever to reload.
The default page file settings regardless of the amount RAM in the phone is locked at 256MB. Where the persistent storage is also flash memory, writing to the page file shouldn't cause any major slowdowns.

I used interop tools and the data located at https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ms912851(v=winembedded.5).aspx to set the minimum size to 128MB and the maximum size of the page file to 768MB. The results were immediate! 

Thinking it was a fluke, I rebooted my phone, and I noticed that it starts much faster now, too! As always, ymmv, but post your results in this thread if it helps!

Additional Info:
1. Setting the location of the page file to anything other than "u:\pagefile.sys" will cause storage sense to display a virtual memory size of 0 MB. To verify that your change worked, enable MTP Root Access in Interop Tools, plug your phone into a pc, and then navigate to the location of the new page file and verify that it was created. 

2. Don't set the max size of the page file to be larger than the amount of free space available in the "apps and games" area of the phone. Setting the max limit too close to the amount of free space will cause crashes as the apps will lose "breathing room".

Edit 2:

After playing with this for a while, I discovered that the phone prefers a static page file. The settings that gave me consistently good results without crashing was to move the pagefile to the system partition (c:\pagefile.sys) and to lock it at 512 512. I am on rs1. 

There appears to be an rs1 bug that if the memory usage goes beyond a certain number, the phone will become unstable. This is unrelated to the page file adjustment. How do I know? My brand new Alcatel IDOL 4S with Windows 10 gets wonky if I open too many apps. It has 4GB or RAM that is OS limited to 3.5 GB.


----------



## durbaca (Feb 18, 2017)

It worked  magiccccc


----------



## augustinionut (Feb 18, 2017)

durbaca said:


> It worked  magiccccc

Click to collapse



Really? https://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10-mobile/test-build-10572-t3241559


----------



## compu829 (Feb 18, 2017)

augustinionut said:


> Really? https://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10-mobile/test-build-10572-t3241559

Click to collapse



That's cuz people are dumb....the trick is to make it dynamic and let the OS resize it as needed. Locking the page file to a static size isn't even recommended by Microsoft, so I'm shocked they do it with Windows phone...
The system partition is also very tiny, so if a large pagefile is desired, the path should be modified from u:\pagefile.sys to u:\Data\pagefile.sys. 
U:\ is already mapped to the data partition, so there is no need to change this. 

Also, never NEVER move the pagefile to an SD card. That's just asking for trouble....


----------



## augustinionut (Feb 19, 2017)

compu829 said:


> Locking the page file to a static size isn't even recommended by Microsoft.

Click to collapse



Lumia 640 XL come by default with 256 256 page size. So ask microsoft why.


----------



## compu829 (Feb 19, 2017)

@augustinionut I am aware...my new idol comes the same way...i have no idea why they do it....it goes against everything the recommend.... https://blogs.technet.microsoft.com/motiba/2015/10/15/page-file-the-definitive-guide/


----------



## ridershahmir (Feb 20, 2017)

Guys any noob tutorial please ,,,


----------



## augustinionut (Feb 20, 2017)

ridershahmir said:


> Guys any noob tutorial please ,,,

Click to collapse



3# post.


----------



## SouraTR (Feb 21, 2017)

Virtual Memory under Storage changed to *0 bytes*
Phone working though  

_I'm on a Lumia 640_


----------



## joldisadrian (Feb 21, 2017)

compu829 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> My Lumia 640 was running slow on Windows 10. It seemed like my apps were always closing and taking forever to reload.
> The default page file settings regardless of the amount RAM in the phone is locked at 256MB. Where the persistent storage is also flash memory, writing to the page file shouldn't cause any major slowdowns.
> ...

Click to collapse



Which interop tools version did you used ?


----------



## karaki93 (Feb 21, 2017)

I'm wondering about the performance of apps after such action and crashes among heavy apps like facebook??


----------



## compu829 (Feb 22, 2017)

karaki93 said:


> I'm wondering about the performance of apps after such action and crashes among heavy apps like facebook??

Click to collapse



I keep Facebook on my SD card. For me, Facebook went from not loading at all to loading if I let it sit for a while with this mod.


----------



## compu829 (Feb 22, 2017)

SouraTR said:


> Virtual Memory under Storage changed to *0 bytes*
> Phone working though
> 
> _I'm on a Lumia 640_

Click to collapse



It will do that for two reasons:
1. You changed the location of the page file to something other than "u:\pagefile.sys". If you change it, the size will stop showing up in storage settings. 
2. You set the minimum size of the page file to "0".


----------



## compu829 (Feb 22, 2017)

joldisadrian said:


> Which interop tools version did you used ?

Click to collapse



I used both RC2 and RC3.


----------



## thebreed (Feb 22, 2017)

compu829 said:


> I keep Facebook on my SD card. For me, Facebook went from not loading at all to loading if I let it sit for a while with this mod.

Click to collapse



No crashes so far.
I've set the pagefile to 128 768. Facebook (internal storage) loads in a snap without Messenger, Messenger (internal storage) loads in a snap without Facebook, but it doesn't work if you have both of them installed. Maybe I'll up the maxmem a bit.  Thanks for the info. 

640XL 15031


----------



## joldisadrian (Feb 22, 2017)

*Succes !*



compu829 said:


> I used both RC2 and RC3.

Click to collapse



Well i have finally succeed to change the page file. After all the  struggle i can confirm that Lumia 640 it's more snappy than ever.

Facebook app still loading slow or ending with a crash.(Facebook it's on sdcard, messenger on phone)
I have only one bug with the lock screen display not displaying correctly on wallpaper or not displaying the wallpaper.

I have attached some screenshots. Enjoy !

If you have any question please don't hesitate.

Used Interop Tools RC3 with dependencies. 
Renamed "u:\pagefile.sys 256 256" to "u:\pagefile.sys *1024 1024*"


----------



## thebreed (Feb 22, 2017)

thebreed said:


> No crashes so far.
> I've set the pagefile to 128 768. Facebook (internal storage) loads in a snap without Messenger, Messenger (internal storage) loads in a snap without Facebook, but it doesn't work if you have both of them installed. Maybe I'll up the maxmem a bit.  Thanks for the info.
> 
> 640XL 15031

Click to collapse



UPDATE#1: 512 1024 works fine. I have 2 gigs of internal mem free though.

UPDATE #2: 1024 1536 works fine. Now Facebook and Messenger can coexist on internal storage, and both work fine. Much, much better than before. Happy.

If this is a placebo effect, I don't mind.


----------



## SouraTR (Feb 22, 2017)

compu829 said:


> It will do that for two reasons:
> 1. You changed the location of the page file to something other than "u:\pagefile.sys". If you change it, the size will stop showing up in storage settings.
> 2. You set the minimum size of the page file to "0".

Click to collapse



Confirmed
When I change the string to 256 768, it shows VM as 0 bytes
Changed it 768 768
Now VM is 597MB
The device feels a little snappier


----------



## lordlittlebrooks (Feb 22, 2017)

For anyone else looking on how to do this, I found this article on Windows Central that describes Interop Tools and how to go about using it.

http://www.windowscentral.com/interop-tools-windows-10-mobile


----------



## ondy182 (Feb 22, 2017)

I've got interop tools installed and changing the value doesn't work. It stays the same (256). Any help?


----------



## tuxdude143 (Feb 22, 2017)

Just did this on my lumia 650. The results are night and day. Apps like Fenice and Tweet It which crashed on me often before are running smooth as butter now which is awesome! In my case I set my page file to 1024 1536. I had to reboot first before the changes took effect but once they did they became easily noticeable. I used Interop tools RC3 to make the registry edit.


----------



## Stijn Herreman (Feb 22, 2017)

Works like a charm on a Lumia 735.


----------



## karaki93 (Feb 23, 2017)

I tried this on my Lumia 920 by changing the values to 1024 
The phone runs smoother now but the weird thing is the improvement in battery life !!


----------



## raghulive (Feb 23, 2017)

SouraTR said:


> Confirmed
> When I change the string to 256 768, it shows VM as 0 bytes
> Changed it 768 768
> Now VM is 597MB
> The device feels a little snappier

Click to collapse




These paging file size depends upon internal memory and RAM. Exceeding these  value become virtual memory 0(dynamic virtual memory), increasing paging gives some smoothness.
For those who are wandering valid  paging file size for 950 xl
1792 1792

It's 1.75GB


----------



## SouraTR (Feb 23, 2017)

Is it really working for anyone or is it Placebo effect?
I admit apps load faster but resuming and general stutterness is still the same.
_Lumia 640_


----------



## ruleh (Feb 23, 2017)

There used to the recommendation to set the page file to a static size of 1.5x the ram size.
At least for old desktops that was....


----------



## delsolman (Feb 24, 2017)

I have 950xl and tried changing value stays the same.   I tried to follow steps of unlocking vreg, sdk, deployng 950xl but can't get it to work.  is there any simplar way?



ridershahmir said:


> Guys any noob tutorial please ,,,

Click to collapse





ondy182 said:


> I've got interop tools installed and changing the value doesn't work. It stays the same (256). Any help?

Click to collapse


----------



## ridershahmir (Feb 24, 2017)

delsolman said:


> I have 950xl and tried changing value stays the same. I tried to follow steps of unlocking vreg, sdk, deployng 950xl but can't get it to work. is there any simplar way?

Click to collapse



Don't know ,  didn't give it a try


----------



## thebreed (Feb 25, 2017)

It works on 15043. Better than on 15031. (1536 1536)

640XL


----------



## raghulive (Feb 25, 2017)

delsolman said:


> I have 950xl and tried changing value stays the same.   I tried to follow steps of unlocking vreg, sdk, deployng 950xl but can't get it to work.  is there any simplar way?

Click to collapse



First install  WP sdk tools 8.0 lite as administrator.
Deploy vcREG_1_6_W10M.xap  to phone memory.
open the app 

For Other Devices :-
 Go to (. . . ) ==> Classic unlock
check the box "Live Interop/Capability Unlock" and click on  " Apply ".
if it says "Complete " popup ,device interop unlocked

For x50 devices(950/xl,550) :-
first you need download iutool and install it 
Open vcREG then 
 Go to (. . . )==>For x50 interop unlock
then click on Step 1 , after this only you have to deploy "acer.service.acersystemservice.spkg" found in vcREG.zip,many are missing the order.
in PC create a folder with name "cabs" in " C " drive  place "acer.service.acersystemservice.spkg" in it.
open command prompt as administrator paste below code
cd C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Kits\10\Tools\bin\i386

iutool -v -p C:\cabs\acer.service.acersystemservice.spkg

now copy " NdtkSvc.dll " and "newndtksvc.dll" to phone memory  Documents folder ,don't do this step before
then open Vcreg app follow step 2 and restart
then step 3 then restart
finally click on live interop-unlock check box.
your device is inteop unlocked
for those who want to increase Virtual memory in tweaks.xml


  <tweak category="System" name="Virtual Memory - increase" type="enum" description="For best Multi-Tasks - Default is 128(others)/256(950/xl)" reboot="true">
		<entry path="HKLM\System\ControlSet001\Control\Session Manager\Memory Management" name="PagingFiles" type="string">
			<value name="1GB - others">u:\pagefile.sys 1024 1024</value>
			<value name="1.5 GB -Others try at Reset Risk">u:\pagefile.sys 1536 1536</value>
			<value name="1.75 GB - 950 XL only">u:\pagefile.sys 1792 1792</value>
		</entry>
  </tweak>


----------



## delsolman (Feb 26, 2017)

*help*

hi raghulive I feel like i am getting closer, but I am showing this error when I try to use iutool command.  is there something i am missing?  any help is appreciated!!


Log file: C:\Users\showt\AppData\Local\Temp\IUTool-{299338D7-E9AD-4D02-BD74-B341894FDEEF}.etl




[1] Started device 4f3112d9f994e76a619e113d7136b8d0
[1] Transferring files started
[1] Transferring files complete: 1 file
[1] Update started
[1] Installation failed (HRESULT = 0x800b0114)
[1] Failed (0x800b0114)

ERROR: 0x800b0114




raghulive said:


> First install  WP sdk tools 8.0 lite as administrator.
> Deploy vcREG_1_6_W10M.xap  to phone memory.
> open the app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## raghulive (Feb 26, 2017)

delsolman said:


> hi raghulive I feel like i am getting closer, but I am showing this error when I try to use iutool command.  is there something i am missing?  any help is appreciated!!
> 
> 
> Log file: C:\Users\showt\AppData\Local\Temp\IUTool-{299338D7-E9AD-4D02-BD74-B341894FDEEF}.etl
> ...

Click to collapse



i think acer service package already installed,go to vcreg click on classic unlock
click on "live inter-op unlock "checkbox and your done.
if CustomPFD_0600.xap successfully installed means ,your device is unlocked
even though your device is x50 series ,if package already installed ,one and only way is complete it by going classic unlock.
normal steps 1 .2 .3  can't complete, as acer service is already installed.you can 't go steps1,2,3 until re-flash,reset does't work
one more thing install acer service package after 14393,it will not work
:good:


----------



## fer_cabr (Feb 27, 2017)

How to restore default size of the file?


----------



## augustinionut (Feb 27, 2017)

:highfive: Hard reset?


----------



## delsolman (Mar 1, 2017)

by Classic unlock you mean  Interop/Cap Unlock check box?   I tried to turn it on but it turns off.   So not where the issues is.   

for those  who have tried on 950/950xl  does it make any difference in terms of performance{





raghulive said:


> i think acer service package already installed,go to vcreg click on classic unlock
> click on "live inter-op unlock "checkbox and your done.
> if CustomPFD_0600.xap successfully installed means ,your device is unlocked
> even though your device is x50 series ,if package already installed ,one and only way is complete it by going classic unlock.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## edwardmax2010 (Mar 1, 2017)

I did this on my Lumia 730 using the value 1536 1536 but based from 1.5x RAM for PC. I still don't see any issues like phone getting stuck or other freezing problem. It's really noticeable especially for apps like Messenger and Facebook. I can multitask between Edge, Facebook (though it jumps to topmost but doesn't crash) and Messenger even adding apps like MyTube! and Manga Blaze works like charm. I do think it's noticeable for phones with 1 GB or 2 GB RAM but I do think Lumia 950/XL are fine without this.


----------



## raghulive (Mar 1, 2017)

fer_cabr said:


> How to restore default size of the file?

Click to collapse



ok now with default size

<tweak category="System" name="Virtual Memory - increase" type="enum" description="For best Multi-Tasks - Default is 128(others)/256(950/xl)" reboot="true">
<entry path="HKLM\System\ControlSet001\Control\Session Manager\Memory Management" name="PagingFiles" type="string">
<value name="128 - devices with 128MB VM">u:\pagefile.sys 128 128</value>
<value name="256 - default for 950/xl">u:\pagefile.sys 256 256</value>
<value name="1GB - others">u:\pagefile.sys 1024 1024</value>
<value name="1.5 GB -Others try at Reset Risk">u:\pagefile.sys 1536 1536</value>
<value name="1.75 GB - 950 XL only">u:\pagefile.sys 1792 1792</value>
</entry>
</tweak>


unless virtual memory 0,the file will be modified according to given size.if it is 0 RESET is only option

---------- Post added at 18:32 ---------- Previous post was at 18:26 ----------




delsolman said:


> by Classic unlock you mean  Interop/Cap Unlock check box?   I tried to turn it on but it turns off.   So not where the issues is.
> 
> for those  who have tried on 950/950xl  does it make any difference in terms of performance{

Click to collapse



or else
go to (. . .)  " x50 Series Unlock"
click on belie check boxes
 "Live Inteop/Capbility Unlock" 
"RestoreNDTKsvc 950/xl"
click on "Apply"
there will not much performance improvements ,but it will become some smoothness


----------



## EspHack2 (Mar 1, 2017)

raghulive said:


> ok now with default size
> 
> <tweak category="System" name="Virtual Memory - increase" type="enum" description="For best Multi-Tasks - Default is 128(others)/256(950/xl)" reboot="true">
> <entry path="HKLM\System\ControlSet001\Control\Session Manager\Memory Management" name="PagingFiles" type="string">
> ...

Click to collapse



I wonder what you mean by "reset risk" I already had virtual memory show as 0 bytes a few times and I could revert it, it appears the OS just ignores your set values and uses a default 406mb pagefile 

but now after playing with it further, registry changes wont stick after rebooting, and app install-updates are failing, is that what you mean? that I will have to factory reset this phone? 

I was thinking of just waiting for release preview ring to get a good RS2 build, yea I'm lazy af


----------



## raghulive (Mar 2, 2017)

EspHack2 said:


> I wonder what you mean by "reset risk" I already had virtual memory show as 0 bytes a few times and I could revert it, it appears the OS just ignores your set values and uses a default 406mb pagefile
> 
> but now after playing with it further, registry changes wont stick after rebooting, and app install-updates are failing, is that what you mean? that I will have to factory reset this phone?
> 
> I was thinking of just waiting for release preview ring to get a good RS2 build, yea I'm lazy af

Click to collapse



virtual memory  0 means automatic usage buy had some inconsistency while playing heavy apps/games,better to Hard- reset  , "reset risk" is only for the devices with 128MB virtual memory,may not improve with 1.5GB value,leads to 0 Virtual memory. can't get back to default until Hard Reset


----------



## augustinionut (Mar 2, 2017)

Where to see actual page file?


----------



## EspHack2 (Mar 3, 2017)

raghulive said:


> virtual memory  0 means automatic usage buy had some inconsistency while playing heavy apps/games,better to Hard- reset  , "reset risk" is only for the devices with 128MB virtual memory,may not improve with 1.5GB value,leads to 0 Virtual memory. can't get back to default until Hard Reset

Click to collapse



is it known why that happens? is there a limit on how much vm you can assign other than free space? now I got a phone showing 0 bytes so I should factory reset it?


----------



## karaki93 (Mar 3, 2017)

EspHack2 said:


> is it known why that happens? is there a limit on how much vm you can assign other than free space? now I got a phone showing 0 bytes so I should factory reset it?

Click to collapse



that depends on your phone and how the internal memory is partitioned


----------



## augustinionut (Mar 6, 2017)

augustinionut said:


> Where to see actual page file?

Click to collapse



I found: storage, this device, system&reserved.


----------



## raghulive (Mar 7, 2017)

EspHack2 said:


> is it known why that happens? is there a limit on how much vm you can assign other than free space? now I got a phone showing 0 bytes so I should factory reset it?

Click to collapse



obviously you need to reset for better performance.but if you'r on 15xxx build and 950/xl device,after reset interop unlock will fail forever.need to comeback flashing ffu/WDRT (10586.xxx).then interop-unlock it  then apply tweaks then need to update for 15xxx build.


----------



## zaid khan7 (Mar 7, 2017)

valid paging size for lumia 930 2gb ram? currently the VM is 256mb


----------



## dxdy (Mar 7, 2017)

zaid khan7 said:


> valid paging size for lumia 930 2gb ram? currently the VM is 256mb

Click to collapse



you set how many you want, no strict rule about this
u:\pagefile.sys 256 512
or
u:\pagefile.sys 256 768
or
u:\pagefile.sys 512 512
or
u:\pagefile.sys 512 768
or
u:\pagefile.sys 512 1024

you can set any value you want... but of course check free memory on phone


----------



## EspHack2 (Mar 8, 2017)

dxdy said:


> you set how many you want, no strict rule about this
> u:\pagefile.sys 256 512
> or
> u:\pagefile.sys 256 768
> ...

Click to collapse



thats what anyone would think, but for some reason it ignores some values, tried 2gb a few times and it just ignores it and sets a default 406mb pagefile


----------



## dxdy (Mar 8, 2017)

EspHack2 said:


> thats what anyone would think, but for some reason it ignores some values, tried 2gb a few times and it just ignores it and sets a default 406mb pagefile

Click to collapse



dont know, not tried higher than 512/1024 here from Lumia 735, virtual memory now is 512 MB


----------



## EspHack2 (Mar 9, 2017)

dxdy said:


> dont know, not tried higher than 512/1024 here from Lumia 735, virtual memory now is 512 MB

Click to collapse



want to test my theory? set it to 2048 or 4096 and see what happens


----------



## raghulive (Mar 9, 2017)

EspHack2 said:


> want to test my theory? set it to 2048 or 4096 and see what happens

Click to collapse









Max 1.99GB only on lumia 950Xl with u:\pagingfiles 2047 2047



On15047 without unlock,vm value changes from 0 to supported values[256mb==>1.99GB]


















Sent from mTalk


----------



## surya467 (Mar 13, 2017)

raghulive said:


> Max 1.99GB only on lumia 950Xl with u:\pagingfiles 2047 2047
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*facepalms*

that is because , 

1 MB = 0.000977 GB
1 GB = 1,024 MB
2047 Megabytes	(MB)	=	1.999024	Gigabytes	(GB)


----------



## marianodelfino (Mar 29, 2017)

Lumia 635 W10M changed the value from 256 256 to 512 512, now i have 608 VM

Don't know if it's a placebo effect or really happening, seems to be a bit faster

#Edit 1: tried 256 768 got 0 vm, found the solution to 0 vm without hard reset go to this path -> HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\Memory Management\ExistingPagingFiles  value is \??\U:\pagefile.sys  change it to u:\pagefile.sys and you will have your vm back, once you do this the OS will automatictly generate the pagefile and will set that value to \??\C:\windows\*number* \??\U:\pagefile.sys. At least that worked for me. *number* is the value you set to page, for example 1024 will say \??\C:\windows\1024 \??\U:\pagefile.sys

#Edit 2: Switched values to 1024 1024 from 512 512 and same result, i still have 608 vm

#Edit 3: Moved the pagefile to C partition, device feels a lot faster but... Still the same 608 vm value no matter the value i use.

values i changed:

PagingFiles to c:\pagefile.sys 512 512

#Edit 4: Made a hard reset to test something and the thing was the first time i accidently write the values on ControlSet001 and for some reason that caused the bug, now if i put 512 it creates a 512 page, not 608 like before. Moving the page to C: increased the device speed a lot but when the system tried to update to .1066 it said "the pagefile was to small", i don't know if this is because of the bug i had or because of the page moved to C:, the speed boost is real but i cannot ensure that the update problem was due to that or because my device was bugged.


----------



## Mastern00b (Apr 4, 2017)

I've hot an 640xl. What values should I put there?


----------



## Donz7733 (Apr 4, 2017)

*It worksss...*

Changed from 256 Mb to 1 Gb VMemory 
I can switch between whatsapp/fb/edge without any resuming popups or reloads (Used to see them before)
Also the device feels smoother (or maybe I am imagining it )
Just awesome...!

Will keep testing.
Hope I won't face any new issues

Device : Lumia 730 with latest Win10 production build
Interop tool RC3 version
Current Pagefile Values : 1024 1024 
(512 1024 -> 512 VM / 768 1024 -> 768 VM)

I didn't try higher values as I am happy with the current results 

FYI: Was unable to edit pagefile values / interop unlock with 1.7 beta version


----------



## Volpenger (Apr 5, 2017)

lumia 1020 changed to 1.25 GB Current Pagefile Values : 1280 1280 
good overall performance.


----------



## GeoffreyK (Apr 11, 2017)

Volpenger said:


> lumia 1020 changed to 1.25 GB Current Pagefile Values : 1280 1280
> good overall performance.

Click to collapse



I can confirm that this speeds up my 1020 on RS1 (14393.953). Feels a lot snappier, especially for apps that are already open in the background. Lumia Camera also opens faster.


----------



## joao_ab3 (Apr 11, 2017)

What are the values that you set on 640?


----------



## LauchaX (Apr 16, 2017)

xxJMarian said:


> Lumia 635 W10M changed the value from 256 256 to 512 512, now i have 608 VM
> 
> Don't know if it's a placebo effect or really happening, seems to be a bit faster
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, on a 635 512ram HardResetedW10 I've changed u:\pagefile.sys with fixed values. first 2048 2048>VM621, 1024 1024>VM621, and when I set it to 512 512 VM stayed CERO no matter what other values I write now. I've never changed pagefile.sys to a new partition as many of you suggest. Could you finally set VM higer values? thanks for any ideas


----------



## dxdy (Apr 16, 2017)

LauchaX said:


> Hi, on a 635 512ram HardResetedW10 I've changed u:\pagefile.sys with fixed values. first 2048 2048>VM621, 1024 1024>VM621, and when I set it to 512 512 VM stayed CERO no matter what other values I write now. I've never changed pagefile.sys to a new partition as many of you suggest. Could you finally set VM higer values? thanks for any ideas

Click to collapse



is useless tu use higher values... in reality not necessary to use more than 3x default VR (768)... for example set minimum memory to 512 and max to 768. in storage settings after few days check did VM raise or stay on 512 MB... if show 512 then your phone not need more than 512 VM... 

cero? you mean zero? if you have virtual RAM zero (0) then you enter wrong values (space, line break)... 

for example correct value: u:\pagefile.sys 256 768

wrong values (results with 0 VM):
u:\pagefile.sys  256  768 (two spaces between numbers)
or
u:\pagefile.sys 
256 768


----------



## karaki93 (Apr 16, 2017)

WHAT ABOUT THIS?
EWF performance can sometimes be improved by disabling Prefetch. Prefetch is a utility that is intended to improve Windows and application startup performance by loading application data into memory before it is demanded. When using EWF with a RAM overly to protect the boot volume, Prefetch is unable to persist its data from startup to startup. Under these conditions, Prefetch will attempt compute and save new data files each time the system starts up consuming EWF resources with, potentially, no benefit.
To disable prefetch
Update the EnablePrefetcher registry key in your run-time image:
Key: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\Memory Management\PrefetchParameters
Name: EnablePrefetcher
Type: REG_DWORD
Value: 0
The EnablePrefetcher key has the following values:
0 = Disabled
1 = Application launch prefetching enabled
2 = Boot prefetching enabled
3 = Application launch and boot enabled
To disable Prefetch, set the value to 0.


----------



## LauchaX (Apr 16, 2017)

Thanks! When I write the value it remain in this format u:\pagefile.sys;256;768 is this correct?


----------



## marianodelfino (Apr 16, 2017)

LauchaX said:


> Hi, on a 635 512ram HardResetedW10 I've changed u:\pagefile.sys with fixed values. first 2048 2048>VM621, 1024 1024>VM621, and when I set it to 512 512 VM stayed CERO no matter what other values I write now. I've never changed pagefile.sys to a new partition as many of you suggest. Could you finally set VM higer values? thanks for any ideas

Click to collapse



You changed the values incorrectly. Make another hard reset, and make sure you write them on CurrentControlSet and not in ControlSet001 also make sure you enter the registry value correctly u:\pagefile.sys *number* *number*. About moving the page i did two changes: First i moved the page to C: -> c:\pagefile.sys 512 512 and second i changed ClearPageFileAtShutdown to 1. The device was a lot faster but like i mentioned some posts ago i wasn't able to update to .1066 it gave me error "pagefile is too small" but i don't know if it was because i was bugged with that 600 something vm or because i moved the page to C. 

See attachment


----------



## LauchaX (Apr 17, 2017)

xxJMarian said:


> You changed the values incorrectly. Make another hard reset, and make sure you write them on CurrentControlSet and not in ControlSet001 also make sure you enter the registry value correctly u:\pagefile.sys *number* *number*. About moving the page i did two changes: First i moved the page to C: -> c:\pagefile.sys 512 512 and second i changed ClearPageFileAtShutdown to 1. The device was a lot faster but like i mentioned some posts ago i wasn't able to update to .1066 it gave me error "pagefile is too small" but i don't know if it was because i was bugged with that 600 something vm or because i moved the page to C.
> 
> See attachment

Click to collapse



I see you edit via REGISTRY EDITOR. I write u:\pagefile.sys via REGISTRY BROWSER. Is there any difference ?


----------



## marianodelfino (Apr 17, 2017)

LauchaX said:


> I see you edit via REGISTRY EDITOR. I write u:\pagefile.sys via REGISTRY BROWSER. Is there any difference ?

Click to collapse



I use the editor but when my device got the bug i did it with the browser.


----------



## LauchaX (Apr 18, 2017)

635/512/W10/HardReseted/FastRing here
Now I can't Write *u:\pagefile.sys* with InteropToolsApp_0.0.2.0, I have Developers Mode turned ON.
What Interop Tool version are you using?
AppStore Version says it needs complemetary soft. Do you know where to download and how to make it work?
thanks for any help


----------



## marianodelfino (Apr 18, 2017)

LauchaX said:


> 635/512/W10/HardReseted/FastRing here
> Now I can't Write *u:\pagefile.sys* with InteropToolsApp_0.0.2.0, I have Developers Mode turned ON.
> What Interop Tool version are you using?
> AppStore Version says it needs complemetary soft. Do you know where to download and how to make it work?
> thanks for any help

Click to collapse



My Drive

Download and install the dependencies one by one, then download the interop tools 1.9. Enter interop tools -> THIS DEVICE -> sidebar -> Unlock -> Enable Restore NDTKsvc -> reboot device -> enter interop tools -> this device -> sidebar -> registry -> registry editor


----------



## LauchaX (Apr 19, 2017)

How do you change u:\pagefile.sys to c:\pagefile.sys ? just writing value or is there other procedure ?


----------



## marianodelfino (Apr 20, 2017)

LauchaX said:


> How do you change u:\pagefile.sys to c:\pagefile.sys ? just writing value or is there other procedure ?

Click to collapse



I changed two values:

 PagingFiles -> u:\pagefile.sys to  c:\pagefile.sys

ExistingPagingFiles ->  \??\U:\pagefile.sys to \??\C:\pagefile.sys

I also changed ClearPageFileAtShutdown -> from 0 to 1

Like i said in another post, i don't know if this caused the "pagefile is too small" when i tried to install the .1066 update or because my device virtual memory was bugged at 608 no matter the value i assigned. I didn't try to change the page to C: again after fixing the bug so i wouldn't know.


----------



## LauchaX (Apr 20, 2017)

xxJMarian said:


> I changed two values:
> 
> PagingFiles -> u:\pagefile.sys to  c:\pagefile.sys
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Great, I did that.
Now, new c:\pagefile.sys is removed every restart by ClearPageFileAtShutdown command but the old *u:\pagefile.sys* seems to be occupying space. How do you delete it?


----------



## marianodelfino (Apr 20, 2017)

LauchaX said:


> Great, I did that.
> Now, new c:\pagefile.sys is removed every restart by ClearPageFileAtShutdown command but the old *u:\pagefile.sys* seems to be occupying space. How do you delete it?

Click to collapse



Use full fs access, connect to pc and go to the pagefile.sys path


----------



## luismg (Apr 25, 2017)

joldisadrian said:


> Well i have finally succeed to change the page file. After all the  struggle i can confirm that Lumia 640 it's more snappy than ever.
> 
> Facebook app still loading slow or ending with a crash.(Facebook it's on sdcard, messenger on phone)
> I have only one bug with the lock screen display not displaying correctly on wallpaper or not displaying the wallpaper.
> ...

Click to collapse



in my 950 verytime I change the value it rolls back to 256 256 (I am on the latest fastring build)


----------



## marianodelfino (Apr 25, 2017)

luismg said:


> in my 950 verytime I change the value it rolls back to 256 256 (I am on the latest fastring build)

Click to collapse



What registry editor are you using?


----------



## dxdy (Apr 25, 2017)

luismg said:


> in my 950 verytime I change the value it rolls back to 256 256 (I am on the latest fastring build)

Click to collapse



maybe your phone not interop unlocked


----------



## luismg (Apr 25, 2017)

dxdy said:


> then your phone not interop unlocked

Click to collapse



may be, I installed interop, then ndk registry provider, another registry provider and it looks like itis not enough


----------



## Nightsteed (Apr 26, 2017)

luismg said:


> may be, I installed interop, then ndk registry provider, another registry provider and it looks like itis not enough

Click to collapse



Use this: https://forum.xda-developers.com/wi...creg-lumia-reg-editor-interop-unlock-t3451723


----------



## SouraTR (Apr 26, 2017)

Make sure the format is
"u:\pagefile.sys xxx xxx"
*not
*"u:\pagefile.sys xxx 
xxx"

Line gap will mess up the process and you'll probably find the VM to be 0MB


----------



## augustinionut (Apr 26, 2017)

Why dont use wptweaker with last tweaks ?


----------



## MagicAndre1981 (Apr 27, 2017)

luismg said:


> in my 950 verytime I change the value it rolls back to 256 256

Click to collapse



on 950 it makes no sense. When I increase the value, the usable RAM gets lower. Maybe 32Bit Limitation. 3GB RAM + 256MB pagefile = 3.25GB you can also use in 32Bit Desktop Windows.


----------



## dxdy (Apr 27, 2017)

MagicAndre1981 said:


> on 950 it makes no sense. When I increase the value, the usable RAM gets lower. Maybe 32Bit Limitation. 3GB RAM + 256MB pagefile = 3.25GB you can also use in 32Bit Desktop Windows.

Click to collapse



you cant count RAM and virtual RAM, seems phone use RAM how many need, not how many you set

---------- Post added at 10:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:29 PM ----------




luismg said:


> may be, I installed interop, then ndk registry provider, another registry provider and it looks like itis not enough

Click to collapse



do this on 550, 650, and few 950/950XL... and no any problems...


----------



## luismg (Apr 27, 2017)

Nightsteed said:


> Use this: https://forum.xda-developers.com/wi...creg-lumia-reg-editor-interop-unlock-t3451723

Click to collapse





MagicAndre1981 said:


> on 950 it makes no sense. When I increase the value, the usable RAM gets lower. Maybe 32Bit Limitation. 3GB RAM + 256MB pagefile = 3.25GB you can also use in 32Bit Desktop Windows.

Click to collapse



because it is not interop unlocked yet, I have serious problems.

---------- Post added at 10:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:34 PM ----------




dxdy said:


> you cant count RAM and virtual RAM, seems phone use RAM how many need, not how many you set
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:29 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am on latest fast ring build, it maybe related to that


----------



## MagicAndre1981 (Apr 29, 2017)

dxdy said:


> you cant count RAM and virtual RAM, seems phone use RAM how many need, not how many you set

Click to collapse



under Device Portal I see lower amount of available RAM when I increase the page file from 256 to 512 on 950XL.


----------



## joao_ab3 (May 3, 2017)

I can't install interop tools. Can anybody help?


----------



## dxdy (May 3, 2017)

joao_ab3 said:


> I can't install interop tools. Can anybody help?

Click to collapse



which phone, which OS build? which version of Interop tools?


----------



## joao_ab3 (May 5, 2017)

dxdy said:


> which phone, which OS build? which version of Interop tools?

Click to collapse



My mistake. Forgot to activate developers mode


----------



## Swordfishx86 (May 6, 2017)

MagicAndre1981 said:


> on 950 it makes no sense. When I increase the value, the usable RAM gets lower. Maybe 32Bit Limitation. 3GB RAM + 256MB pagefile = 3.25GB you can also use in 32Bit Desktop Windows.

Click to collapse



Dont confuse physical address space with anything related to virtual memory. The max page file size for Windows 8 ARM is 4 gb. There is no reason to believe Windows 10 on ARM would have a different limit by design. The same applies to Windows 10 x86 without PAE, what makes it even more unlikely.

More about memory management in Windows: https://blogs.technet.microsoft.com...he-limits-of-windows-paged-and-nonpaged-pool/


----------



## pijalaccount (May 11, 2017)

dxdy said:


> is useless tu use higher values... in reality not necessary to use more than 3x default VR (768)... for example set minimum memory to 512 and max to 768. in storage settings after few days check did VM raise or stay on 512 MB... if show 512 then your phone not need more than 512 VM...
> 
> cero? you mean zero? if you have virtual RAM zero (0) then you enter wrong values (space, line break)...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ya you right man !
point yo if set to static bigger value is useless ?

guys if you need more VM then set it min to default and max to <free phone storage. system will automatically calculating how much need.

i try it:
days 1 i set to 256 1024, after 1day i see VM increase to 0.99GB,
so i want more i think ? restart my phone and VM back to 256MB

then
days 3

days 3 i set to 256 1536, restart, got VM 256 and after 1 day i see VM increase to 1.3GB
day 5 i just be fine right now, no need more ?


----------



## x_orange90_x (May 11, 2017)

I just tried this with my Lumia 640 and changed it to u:\pagefile.sys 256 768

After Writing, backing out, and going back the string changed to 00000AEFEF0E0E0E2506. Is that normal? It still says 256 in the Storage App.


----------



## aclap (May 13, 2017)

worked for me.


----------



## Tolgaav (May 13, 2017)

Nice Performance with 1280 1280 (lumia 1520, last 15213 build)



Sent from mTalk


----------



## der_Kief (May 18, 2017)

I tried all possible variants but i cannot get this to work.
Everytime i try to edit the setting i get something like "write failed. debug error"
May it possible that this doesnt work with creators update ?


----------



## marianodelfino (May 19, 2017)

der_Kief said:


> I tried all possible variants but i cannot get this to work.
> Everytime i try to edit the setting i get something like "write failed. debug error"
> May it possible that this doesnt work with creators update ?

Click to collapse



You need to restore NDTK to be able to write the registry(not all keys but some).  Which phone model are you using?


----------



## der_Kief (May 19, 2017)

xxJMarian said:


> You need to restore NDTK to be able to write the registry(not all keys but some).  Which phone model are you using?

Click to collapse



Lumia 640 and Lumia 650
On the Lumia 640 i can edit the values without an error but the settings doenst stick after a reboot.
On the Lumia 650 i cannot edit the settings and get the error Write failed - debug error.

Both devices are on Creators Update.


----------



## npoe (May 19, 2017)

After using this in a Lumia 920 for 1 month with 1 GB of Page File and comparing that phone with the Lumia 950 XL; I can confidently say that for me it improved the multitasking. My Lumia 920 now multitask better than my Lumia 950 XL.

This doesn't mean that it's faster but when changing apps it is more likely that the Lumia 920 has the app where I left compared than the Lumia 950 XL. About the size, I didn't feel an improvement with 512 MB, it started to get better with 768 MB and definitely better with 1 GB.

I have no idea if 2 GB would improve the situation even more but I don't use that many apps to think it would.


----------



## marianodelfino (May 19, 2017)

der_Kief said:


> Lumia 640 and Lumia 650
> On the Lumia 640 i can edit the values without an error but the settings doenst stick after a reboot.
> On the Lumia 650 i cannot edit the settings and get the error Write failed - debug error.
> 
> Both devices are on Creators Update.

Click to collapse



That's because you don't have permission to edit the registry, you change the values but they don't stick. x50 devices might have problems with interop, search for a vcreg proper guide inside the forum. 

For the 640:

1. Uninstall your interop tools.
2. Enter my drive and download the dependencies. After download install them ONE by ONE.
3. Download and install interop tools 1.9 from my drive aswell(takes 2-3 minutes to install with the explorer, maybe a little less, you don't need to sideload anything).
4.Enter the interop tools. Go to THIS DEVICE -> Sidebar -> Unlock -> Restore NDTK. Use the slider to enable it and reboot the device.
5. DONE. After reboot you will be able to edit the registry.

---------- Post added at 10:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:21 PM ----------




npoe said:


> After using this in a Lumia 920 for 1 month with 1 GB of Page File and comparing that phone with the Lumia 950 XL; I can confidently say that for me it improved the multitasking. My Lumia 920 now multitask better than my Lumia 950 XL.
> 
> This doesn't mean that it's faster but when changing apps it is more likely that the Lumia 920 has the app where I left compared than the Lumia 950 XL. About the size, I didn't feel an improvement with 512 MB, it started to get better with 768 MB and definitely better with 1 GB.
> 
> I have no idea if 2 GB would improve the situation even more but I don't use that many apps to think it would.

Click to collapse



Pagefile has a logic behind is not like if you set a 8GB page would be better than 1GB. *The logic is simple, the more RAM your device has the less the pagefile should be.*Why? because it's not likely your device will use all the RAM at once so, setting the page too high will only consume space, you won't get any good use of it.


----------



## npoe (May 22, 2017)

xxJMarian said:


> Pagefile has a logic behind is not like if you set a 8GB page would be better than 1GB. *The logic is simple, the more RAM your device has the less the pagefile should be.*Why? because it's not likely your device will use all the RAM at once so, setting the page too high will only consume space, you won't get any good use of it.

Click to collapse



I have monitored my Lumia 950 XL RAM usage and it is always around 500 MB of free RAM while I'm in the start screen. Sometimes it dips to 230 MB-350 MBs when using an app in the foreground and then goes up to 450-550 MBs of free RAM when I go back to the start screen.

All of the above is with a pagefile of 256. That implies that some apps are moved to the pagefile or terminated at some point. The best size for the pagefile should be determined using a combination of the apps that I normally use, the size of my RAM, how W10M manages the memory and the amount of free space in my internal memory.

I don't close any apps in my phone and I'm sitting in 935 MB of free RAM right now. Half an hour ago it was around 500 MB.

Bottom line, for my Lumia 920 between 768 MBs and 1 GB makes a difference in the phone multitasking ability (i.e. not closing apps). The experience of switching apps that takes a while to load (FB, Messenger, games) is better than in my Lumia 950 XL.


----------



## Tolgaav (May 25, 2017)

Hi guys,



What is the different between :\pagefile.sys 256 1280 and 1280 1280 ? If I set to 256 1280 it stays on 256    



Sent from mTalk


----------



## npoe (May 30, 2017)

Tolgaav said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The number will change as you use/need more memory. Start opening apps like a mad man and go back to check the number. It should have increased.


----------



## marianodelfino (Jun 1, 2017)

Tolgaav said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



:\pagefile.sys *MINVALUE* *MAXVALUE*


----------



## milancnakum (Jun 1, 2017)

*Error after doing the Changes*

I changed these Registries - 
HKLM > SYSTEM > ControlSet001 > Control > Session Manager > Memory Management > :
-"PagingFiles = u:\pagefile.sys 1024 1024" from "PagingFiles = u:\pagefile.sys 256 256"

But then, after reboot, I can't install any app from store which gives error for no Resource available, which is most probably Virtual memory error, because of Registry. I tried many times to change that registry to default value and many other values, but after every restart, it stays same as "PagingFiles = u:\pagefile.sys 1024 1024"

Is there any way I can reset that registry..??


----------



## Tolgaav (Jun 4, 2017)

milancnakum said:


> I changed these Registries -
> 
> HKLM > SYSTEM > ControlSet001 > Control > Session Manager > Memory Management > :
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





ControlSet not ControlSet001

Sent from mTalk


----------



## augustinionut (Jun 4, 2017)

Look here:


----------



## Ferrybigger (Jun 4, 2017)

milancnakum said:


> I changed these Registries -
> HKLM > SYSTEM > ControlSet001 > Control > Session Manager > Memory Management > :
> -"PagingFiles = u:\pagefile.sys 1024 1024" from "PagingFiles = u:\pagefile.sys 256 256"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Your phone gas been hurted by a known bug 
So you had to do a hard reset 
[If your error code from store will end with (f08 or f09)]


----------



## rateiosu (Jun 4, 2017)

now the issue is, how to delete the old "pagefile.sys", even in InterOp the file is write-protected.


----------



## milancnakum (Jun 11, 2017)

Ferrybigger said:


> Your phone gas been hurted by a known bug
> So you had to do a hard reset
> [If your error code from store will end with (f08 or f09)]

Click to collapse



I already Hard Reset my Phone since that day.. Now with Latest Interop Tools, its working cool.
Some times that App Crashes and Hangs, but does the work almost every time.


----------



## Retseem (Jun 28, 2017)

What's the difference between having the page file at U:\ or C:\ ?
Is U:\ a link or a real partition? This since setting a pagefile of 1GB to it while it might be a partition of just 512MB clearly won't fit.
I have "moved" the pagefile to C:\ and can see it has been created there with the actual timestamp I created the file there, but nothing shows up at virtual memory under storage settings.
Will try and test again on U: , but until now having the file on C:\ does make the phone make feel smoother, but that might be placebo...

---------- Post added at 20:58 ---------- Previous post was at 20:17 ----------




Retseem said:


> What's the difference between having the page file at U:\ or C:\ ?
> Is U:\ a link or a real partition? This since setting a pagefile of 1GB to it while it might be a partition of just 512MB clearly won't fit.
> I have "moved" the pagefile to C:\ and can see it has been created there with the actual timestamp I created the file there, but nothing shows up at virtual memory under storage settings.
> Will try and test again on U: , but until now having the file on C:\ does make the phone make feel smoother, but that might be placebo...

Click to collapse



Though I have no clue now where the pagefile is located right now when using U:\ as location, but I have noticed a huge difference on my phone regarding free storage space.
- When on U: the virtual memory is shown on the settings page, but also reduces the amount of free storage space with 1GB.
- When on C: the virtual memory is not shown on the settings page and while the pagefile can be located now in the root of the device via USB, which also shows the size of 1GB, the amount of free storage space is not reduced.
Performance wise there is no difference in having the pagefile on U: or C:
My two cents on this is that the root partition, which can be accessed with C:\, is already being counted as being in use for "System & reserved" already, so placing the pagefile in the free space on that partition will thus not reduce the storage space available for Apps, files and documents etc.
Hence I will go for C:\ as storage location for my pagefile, having an additional 1GB of space available and don't care about that the virtual memory is not being mentioned on "System & reserved"


----------



## joao_ab3 (Jul 16, 2017)

I've installed interop tools but the values don't save. I'll change to 1024 bit when I check it stays 254. What's the problem?

Sent from mTalk


----------



## dxdy (Jul 16, 2017)

joao_ab3 said:


> I've installed interop tools but the values don't save. I'll change to 1024 bit when I check it stays 254. What's the problem?
> 
> Sent from mTalk

Click to collapse



did you enable interop unlock?


----------



## joao_ab3 (Jul 16, 2017)

dxdy said:


> did you enable interop unlock?

Click to collapse



Just remember that after posting


----------



## marianodelfino (Aug 3, 2017)

milancnakum said:


> I changed these Registries -
> HKLM > SYSTEM > ControlSet001 > Control > Session Manager > Memory Management > :
> -"PagingFiles = u:\pagefile.sys 1024 1024" from "PagingFiles = u:\pagefile.sys 256 256"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I did the same and got the device bugged... you can fix the value but the device will still be bugged. Your problem was that you changed controlset001 instead of currentcontrolset which depending on your interop tools, i think versions below 1.9 currentcontrolset is at the bottom. On interop tools 1.9 or higher versions shows alphabetical properly, and you can see currentcontrolset above controlset001! The only solution would be a hard reset, i repeat, you can fix the value to show your vm again but the device will be bugged.


----------



## augustinionut (Aug 4, 2017)

You get the same value en both places.  Check on setting-storagethis device-system&reserved....virtual memory


----------



## fendetto17 (Aug 4, 2017)

what is the best value for L930  guys..


----------



## dex87xda (Aug 4, 2017)

1024

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


----------



## fendetto17 (Aug 4, 2017)

dex87xda said:


> 1024
> 
> Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



ill mean the maximum can we put


----------



## hotFIRESTORM (Aug 23, 2017)

Lumia 735 user here. Max size i around 1,85GB (1920 is max that worked for me - 2048 shows as 0), as it doest want to take the last GB of space. If I set it to 2GB it doesn't work, as it shows 0 then. So, I would have around 512mb free if I Could set it to 2GB but it doesnt work. I think cause of the system limitation (updates and stuff) and only 8gb internal memory.


----------



## Peimad (Nov 6, 2017)

Nothing is working for me. Lumia 1520.
Every value I try I get a value of Zero under Virtual Memory.
Tried very working value in the 11 pages listed here......all the same.   eg : u:\pagefile.sys  768 768
Please help!

** EDIT **  

Got it sorted. Was using a Beta version of interop.  Installed RC2, works now.  
The beta version was changing the Registry setting to look like : 
u:\pagefile.sys 
768
768

Working with u:\pagefile.sys  1920 1920

Cheers


----------



## Dinamicor (Jan 17, 2018)

*Not working in my Lumia 640 LTE*

Hello; I installed InteropToolsApp_0.0.2.0_arm.appxbundle and edited u:\pagefile.sys to "1024 1024" didn´t work. Tried  lower values, but they are not saved.

When I tray to save (Write) it just doesn´t hold the value; keeps on returning to 256 256. 

Reboot or soft reset won´t make a difference.

Using Windows 10.

Please advice.

Thanks



joldisadrian said:


> Well i have finally succeed to change the page file. After all the  struggle i can confirm that Lumia 640 it's more snappy than ever.
> 
> Facebook app still loading slow or ending with a crash.(Facebook it's on sdcard, messenger on phone)
> I have only one bug with the lock screen display not displaying correctly on wallpaper or not displaying the wallpaper.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## nate0 (Jan 18, 2018)

@Dinamicor I believe you have to enable interop unlock to edit that area of the registry.  Was that done?  Also that looks like an obsolete version of InteropTools. Uninstall that one if it still does not work. Then go to his thread HERE and get the latest version and try it again.


----------



## corsablover (Feb 4, 2018)

Good morning at all.

I'm Paolo from Italy and I own a Microsoft 535 Phone. I don't use very much smarphones so I don't want change it.

I upgraded my phone to Windows 10 because I couldn't install navigator maps on sd card but I have a problem: when I try to read a online newspaper like 'La repubblica' and I'm scrolling it suddenly the system freezes and after 30 seconds the browser reloads. 

Befefore the update, with windows 8.1 everything worked great.

Do you know what can I do to fix this problem ?

Thank you.

Paolo


----------



## barc0d3 (Feb 14, 2018)

corsablover said:


> Good morning at all.
> 
> I'm Paolo from Italy and I own a Microsoft 535 Phone. I don't use very much smarphones so I don't want change it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try turning on battery saver all the time


----------



## dxdy (Feb 14, 2018)

Peimad said:


> Nothing is working for me. Lumia 1520.
> Every value I try I get a value of Zero under Virtual Memory.
> Tried very working value in the 11 pages listed here......all the same.   eg : u:\pagefile.sys  768 768
> Please help!
> ...

Click to collapse



breaks in line cause 0 memory... maybe you hit enter when write new value?


----------



## marianodelfino (Feb 14, 2018)

Peimad said:


> Nothing is working for me. Lumia 1520.
> Every value I try I get a value of Zero under Virtual Memory.
> Tried very working value in the 11 pages listed here......all the same.   eg : u:\pagefile.sys  768 768
> Please help!
> ...

Click to collapse



Why would you set the pagefile to be that big? It's just taking space... That's not how memory works... Your device has 2GB ram, 256/512mb of virtual memory is more than enough...


----------



## branja6 (May 11, 2018)

Guys, has someone tried this with the Lumia 950? Was there a difference?


----------



## djtonka (May 11, 2018)

Have you bought latest hi-end Lumia (2016) to slow down your UI experience?


----------



## nate0 (May 11, 2018)

djtonka said:


> Have you bought latest hi-end Lumia (2016) to slow down your UI experience?

Click to collapse



You mean the Lumia Surface phone


----------



## branja6 (May 12, 2018)

Sorry, I don't understand your question.


----------



## augustinionut (May 13, 2018)

Will go faster without paging file.


----------



## j00j4nt200 (May 13, 2018)

branja6 said:


> Guys, has someone tried this with the Lumia 950? Was there a difference?

Click to collapse





i'm using 512 512, more open programs in background i think.


----------



## Dinamicor (Jul 8, 2018)

nate0 said:


> @Dinamicor I believe you have to enable interop unlock to edit that area of the registry.  Was that done?  Also that looks like an obsolete version of InteropTools. Uninstall that one if it still does not work. Then go to his thread HERE and get the latest version and try it again.

Click to collapse



Thanks, it worked. I downloaded the latest version (November 25 2017) from this post version used is InteropTools_2.0.96.0.

Furthermore, for it to work properly, had to update OS to Win 10.0.14393.1066.

And, as you said, going to “Interop unlock, and turning on "Restore NDTK" was necessary.

Afterwards, attempting to set PageSys to 512 512 or 768 768 didn´t work; but once I selected 1024 14024, the virtual memory under the “storage icon” changed from 256MB to 1GB, and the phone loads videos quicker, and navigates faster overall.

:good:


----------



## loomia535 (Jul 13, 2018)

*How to reduce virtual Memory*

hello guys,
My device is Lumia 535 dual 
I've increased its virtual memory from 256 to 512Mb using interop tools (it showed 613mb in storage ), then i tried to reduce it back to 256 by putting the value u:/pagefile.sys 256 256 but now it is showing 1.75 GB of virtual memory. 
What i did wrong ??


----------



## Dinamicor (Jul 13, 2018)

*I have the same issue*



loomia535 said:


> hello guys,
> My device is Lumia 535 dual
> I've increased its virtual memory from 256 to 512Mb using interop tools (it showed 613mb in storage ), then i tried to reduce it back to 256 by putting the value u:/pagefile.sys 256 256 but now it is showing 1.75 GB of virtual memory.
> What i did wrong ??

Click to collapse



I have the same issue; virtual memory is 1GB, but when I write it back to 256MB, the log says "WRITTEN" but after restart it doesn´t change; it remains in 1GB with u:/pagefile.sys 1024 1024.

Looks buggy to me; using latest versiones of W10 and Interop Tools Legacy in Lumia 640 LTE


----------



## augustinionut (Jul 13, 2018)

Use WPtweaker.


----------



## jis.s (Aug 23, 2018)

*Pagefile Min_size Max_size | without possible Hard Reset / .xap's failure??*



GeoffreyK said:


> I can confirm that this speeds up my 1020 on RS1 (14393.953). Feels a lot snappier, especially for apps that are already open in the background. Lumia Camera also opens faster.

Click to collapse



Hi! I too have lumia 1020 and I'm considering to change its pagefile size. But I've also heard that old WP8.1 based apps like WhatsApp will never work again until Hard Reset.
What are your suggestions? Please help! I need to know this before I can continue.


----------



## marianodelfino (Aug 30, 2018)

jis.s said:


> Hi! I too have lumia 1020 and I'm considering to change its pagefile size. But I've also heard that old WP8.1 based apps like WhatsApp will never work again until Hard Reset.
> What are your suggestions? Please help! I need to know this before I can continue.

Click to collapse



WhatsApp and anyother app won't work if you bug the pagefile, if you do it correctly i don't see why wouldn't silverlight apps not work. The pagefile is just a swap file.


----------



## jis.s (Aug 30, 2018)

xxJMarian said:


> WhatsApp and anyother app won't work if you bug the pagefile, if you do it correctly i don't see why wouldn't silverlight apps not work. The pagefile is just a swap file.

Click to collapse



Hey xxJMarian! Thank you for reply. 

What are the Minimum & Maximum pagefile size(s) the you suggest? Just to know!
Also, I'm currently running Windows 10 Mobile 15254.527 (Last Updated August 14, 2018). It's running quite smooth in my experience.
I've successfully enabled tweaks like LED Notification (only its not blinking), Glance, etc. Thanks to respective people on XDA & few other sites. 

But, I can't see videos in Instagram app in my Lumia? (In my case, videos aren't working -rest is smooth thou)
My guess is that *Windows 10 Mobile builds have changed how Graphics are processed.* In Windows Device Portal for Lumia 1020 I can *only see GPU engine 0 running in most cases of 2D & 3D graphics*.
And that is one of the reasons (I think) that Maps are not rendering streets in (say) Lumia 1020, and/or unsupported or older phones.


----------



## marianodelfino (Sep 2, 2018)

jis.s said:


> Hey xxJMarian! Thank you for reply.
> 
> What are the Minimum & Maximum pagefile size(s) the you suggest? Just to know!
> Also, I'm currently running Windows 10 Mobile 15254.527 (Last Updated August 14, 2018). It's running quite smooth in my experience.
> ...

Click to collapse



The more RAM you have the less the page should be. For 2GB ram, 512MB~1024mb. I use a static size page, meaning min-max are the same value and clearpagefileatshutdown enabled. The use of gpu 0 only, might be caused by core parking. Try disabling it.


----------



## augustinionut (Sep 3, 2018)

Write an registry file, please.


----------



## jis.s (Sep 3, 2018)

*Force-Use GPU cores in Lumia*



xxJMarian said:


> The use of gpu 0 only, might be caused by core parking. Try disabling it.

Click to collapse



Ouhhh! I guess *disabling Core-parking an old Lumia* might be help for sure. But I don't know how to do that. Atleast, tell me registry location, if you can. Also, other instructions needed for that. Thank you.

Also, I think *Maps may start working again*, or maybe not. What do you think of *Force-Use* of most of the* GPU* (if not all) for doing the job? I will try doing that & see if it helps. But need to know about Registry Location for Core Parking. (I am also guessing that GPU is divided into different parts that can only do particular type(s) of jobs). Help!

Thank you! Also, sorry I am kinda new in all of this.


----------



## marianodelfino (Sep 3, 2018)

jis.s said:


> Ouhhh! I guess *disabling Core-parking an old Lumia* might be help for sure. But I don't know how to do that. Atleast, tell me registry location, if you can. Also, other instructions needed for that. Thank you.
> 
> Also, I think *Maps may start working again*, or maybe not. What do you think of *Force-Use* of most of the* GPU* (if not all) for doing the job? I will try doing that & see if it helps. But need to know about Registry Location for Core Parking. (I am also guessing that GPU is divided into different parts that can only do particular type(s) of jobs). Help!
> 
> Thank you! Also, sorry I am kinda new in all of this.

Click to collapse



HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Power\PowerSettings\54533251-82be-4824-96c1-47b60b740d00\0cc5b647-c1df-4637-891a-dec35c318583

Value max and value min should be 0. Do a full cold-start (don't restart, shutdown the device and then power on).

Disabling core parking will prevent stationary cores, all your cores will be active. Not familiar with the maps problem since i only use it for offline navigation and it works ok.

*I forgot to mention:* This only works for more than 2 cores.


----------



## jis.s (Sep 4, 2018)

xxJMarian said:


> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Power\PowerSettings\54533251-82be-4824-96c1-47b60b740d00\0cc5b647-c1df-4637-891a-dec35c318583

Click to collapse



Hey J.Marian, you're really helping me explore some uncharted caves  Thank you. I do remain cautious not to change some unknown registry value, that'll make me regret later.
Now, my LUMIA 1020 has Virtual Memory of "1.00 GB" with *u:\pagefile.sys 1024 1024* Thanks again. I am quite a noob to feel the snappiness yet.

 But I can't resist knowing & editing sometimes.
So, I also changed the following:
In ...\MEMORY MANAGEMENT\*SecondLevelCache* that thing was at REG_INTEGER=0. I *changed it to type: "REG_DWORD" value: "1"*. Since, I got S4 Plus MSM8960 in my Lumia 1020, which has L2-cache of 1MB. So, according to instructions on this ??Pandoon-optimize processor-L2 cache?? I changed this value. Now, I'm observing what happens. Things are working fine till this writing. I played a few games & songs & restarted it also._ NOTE: Some people say that this L2-cache stuff doesn't works, nowadays. Also, the things were for PC's. But I want to give it a shot. Because Why not! _

*No progress with GPU Engine.*
I tried following your core un-parking instructions (since Lumia 1020 got S4 Plus which has Dual Core Krait).
The thing is I don't expect anything more from Lumia 1020 now. Its working almost ohkay for me. This is the first & only phone I've bought. I think I can go with it for some more time.
I USED TO USE *HERE MAPS* A LOT. BUT NOW WITH Windows 10 Mobile 15254.527 I can't even use Windows Maps. They are not rendering streets in close usable-view. Streets are there in Zoomed-out though. So I am despo. to try-out FORCING GPU-ENGINES. CAUSE I've seen that *WINDOWS DEVICE PORTAL for LUMIA 1020* shows most usage in GPU-ENGINE 0, sometimes upto 97%, rarely 100%. GPU-ENGINE 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8 are always at 0%. Sometimes, only ENGINE 1,2,3 have shown 5-7% of activity.

I want to know, if you can help: Why GPU is behaving so? Where can I find GPU Registry Controls? (You suggested controls of CPU Parking, not, GPU.) Awaiting Response.


----------



## marianodelfino (Sep 4, 2018)

jis.s said:


> Hey J.Marian, you're really helping me explore some uncharted caves  Thank you. I do remain cautious not to change some unknown registry value, that'll make me regret later.
> Now, my LUMIA 1020 has Virtual Memory of "1.00 GB" with *u:\pagefile.sys 1024 1024* Thanks again. I am quite a noob to feel the snappiness yet.
> 
> But I can't resist knowing & editing sometimes.
> ...

Click to collapse



There are some profiles that you can change to prioritize GPU but don't know if that would serve your purpose. There's an app called CoreMon, you can find it here on XDA, that would monitorize your cores usage. 

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Multimedia\SystemProfile\

Inside here you have some values you can change for better response, google what does each one. Inside tasks you have different Keys, each one has a GPU priority, search for the values meaning maybe that would help.


About maps, there are lots of things you can do about it. Use another app would be one, move to another w10m compilation such as 10586 would be another. Try installing here maps, i saw someone using it last year so apparently it works again on w10m. Windows maps works fine for me on 635, same build as yours. Maps doesn't work on my 550, same build. Don't really know what to tell you about it, works fine on one and doesn't in the other maybe be a config matter, one of my devices is fully unlocked with vcreg and the other it isn't, could be something related to capabilities? Don't know for sure, I didn't do any research about the maps problem. I know for sure that maps work on 10586 on any device, but that's it.


----------



## jis.s (Sep 4, 2018)

*Farewell rehearsals: Lumia 1020; SOMEBODY SUGGEST ME SOME OPTIONS FOR MY NEXT PHONE*



xxJMarian said:


> There are some profiles that you can change to prioritize GPU but don't know if that would serve your purpose. There's an app called CoreMon, you can find it here on XDA, that would monitorize your cores usage.
> 
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Multimedia\SystemProfile\
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I really Thank you, so much, for taking your time to help me. At this point I'll try some things in my current build (Also, it seems quite stable to me, relative to other builds).
Or maybe just a little step-back to the 10586 build, might also try 14xxx. I guess I've also heard about 10586 to be the balance-striker in many ways. I think the time has come to stop pushing my device, now, almost.
After-all, everything is temporary  But I love this temp. chaos, until it 'is'. I really enjoy taking photos from Lumia 1020, also this is the first smart-phone I had after NOKIA X3-02. I don't know what to say.
I see that time is about to come. But I don't know what to go for next. Nokia is not as good as it used to be.
I'm not against Android (against Apple-**** though).
*Lastly, if you or anybody could suggest me what can I go for as my next phone. (I really love RAW and Good-Smartphone-Photography, BOXY or BAR or EDGY Form-factor, also like XPERIA XZ1 or similar but its camera sucks) Main focus on CAMERA. Thanks.*

Regards.


----------



## GeoffreyK (Sep 5, 2018)

OT, but regarding Maps, I haven't tried tweaking a lot on my Lumia 1020, because my main phone is a 950XL, but I never got MS Maps working on the 1020 or 920 with W10M latest builds. Their graphics engines are just incompatible with the app, I think, since Anniversary Update. Still works on Threshold.

As an alternative for the 1020 and 920 I use Navmii. This is an Open Street Maps client. The app usage is a bit quirky, but you swipe in from left and right to get to menus, and swipe in again to dismiss them. You install maps from the "Upgrades" menu item on the right swipe. The maps are compact but highly detailed, and are actually much better than MS Maps, or even HERE. And they work on the 1020.


----------



## Dinamicor (Sep 22, 2018)

*Workning now*

Using InteropTools_2.0.96.0_x86_x64_arm_th1_LegacyRelease.

Thanks


----------



## The Net Avenger (Oct 6, 2018)

GeoffreyK said:


> OT, but regarding Maps, I haven't tried tweaking a lot on my Lumia 1020, because my main phone is a 950XL, but I never got MS Maps working on the 1020 or 920 with W10M latest builds. Their graphics engines are just incompatible with the app, I think, since Anniversary Update. Still works on Threshold.
> 
> As an alternative for the 1020 and 920 I use Navmii. This is an Open Street Maps client. The app usage is a bit quirky, but you swipe in from left and right to get to menus, and swipe in again to dismiss them. You install maps from the "Upgrades" menu item on the right swipe. The maps are compact but highly detailed, and are actually much better than MS Maps, or even HERE. And they work on the 1020.

Click to collapse



Maps should work just fine on the 920 and 1020 with the latest WM10 versions. After reading your post, I grabbed my 920 and my 928 and they both render Maps just fine, in fact very smooth even when viewing 3D cities.   The 920 is running 1709 without updates and the 928 is running 1709 with the latest updates. Their CPU/GPU should also be the same as the 1020.  Also running the latest version of MS Maps. 

You might want to give it another try or explore what changes might be causing it to fail.


----------



## alperozbek (Dec 17, 2018)

*Altering with modification of registry by RegEdit on the PC*

Hello Everybody,
I watched a video at YouTube which named "Windows Phone Internals - Create a Custom ROM with Root Access". XDADevelopers did not let me add its link. Sorry about that.

So I have a different approach, but I am not sure that would work and I have a question about Windows Mobile Registry. Can be a problem to edit registry from a mounted binary by regedit on the PC? My phone is Lumia 640XL RM-1062 and OS version is 10.0.15063.1506.

For example:
1) I backed up my phone with WP Internals.
2) I mounted binary "MainOs" through Passmark OSFMount to the PC.
3) I mounted file "system" located in F:\Windows\system32\config in a hive by regedit on the PC and edited key "ControlSet001\Control\Session Manager\Memory Management\PagingFiles. I set the key u:\pagefile.sys 1024 1024
4) Then, I unmounted that hive. So the modified registry looks like OK.
5) So I can zip those and flash. But I have the following doubts.

My concern is to use that binary and flash to the phone. Would be any problem to download and edit windows mobile registry on pc, then to upload to the phone back? If this hack does not have a chance to completely burn the phone and I can return to my original FFU, I want to give a try.
Regards...﻿


----------



## nate0 (Dec 17, 2018)

alperozbek said:


> Hello Everybody,
> I watched a video at YouTube which named "Windows Phone Internals - Create a Custom ROM with Root Access". XDADevelopers did not let me add its link. Sorry about that.
> 
> So I have a different approach, but I am not sure that would work and I have a question about Windows Mobile Registry. Can be a problem to edit registry from a mounted binary by regedit on the PC? My phone is Lumia 640XL RM-1062 and OS version is 10.0.15063.1506.
> ...

Click to collapse



For that particular edit you can edit the registry on the fly, in mass storage mode, or in the partition for Flashing. Either of those methods will work for this particular hack as long as you don't reset the phone it will persist after the edit is done.


----------

